# Got ROB by Lyft



## DC charlotte (Aug 23, 2019)

Got a ride out from CLT to Spartanburg near Panthers training camp for 1 hr and 22 mins 70.26 miles 
And got paid for only $35.96 
I believed I’m not the first Lyft driver to get ROB by this way which Lyft has reduced the base rate to $0.45 instead of $0.825
I would ask for if anyone of you who intend or like to join me to sit for a Stress Protest out from charlotte anytime I’ll be happy to do that.
Let’s on our app and accept request and do not proceed to pick up passenger wait till they call us or cancel. We want a peaceful protest and let Lyft know how much $$ they have taken out from us. Anytime you can reply and reach out to me I’ll be the first to do the Stress protest.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

What?? No lawsuit?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Yeah at .33 per mile, Lyft can go to hell.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DC charlotte said:


> Got a ride out from CLT to Spartanburg near Panthers training camp for 1 hr and 22 mins 70.26 miles
> And got paid for only $35.96
> I believed I'm not the first Lyft driver to get ROB by this way which Lyft has reduced the base rate to $0.45 instead of $0.825
> I would ask for if anyone of you who intend or like to join me to sit for a Stress Protest out from charlotte anytime I'll be happy to do that.
> Let's on our app and accept request and do not proceed to pick up passenger wait till they call us or cancel. We want a peaceful protest and let Lyft know how much $$ they have taken out from us. Anytime you can reply and reach out to me I'll be the first to do the Stress protest.


theres nothing you can do
other than go to social media 
try to get it to go viral
and stop driving Lyft
We are all going to be out of a job
if we don't do something....


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

$35.96 for a 70 mile trip? It's even worse than I thought.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Just don’t accept anymore Lyft trips with lots of highway miles like that. Tell passengers the truth, they cut our pay dramatically and longer trips like that aren’t worth it for us.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Just don't accept anymore Lyft trips with lots of highway miles like that. Tell passengers the truth, they cut our pay dramatically and longer trips like that aren't worth it for us.


Good idea. I would never have done that before, but when these rates come to my market, I'd definitely have to straight up tell a passenger that and then cancel. I'd suggest they request a ride on Uber and I'd wait there to try and get it.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah that's completely unbelievable. Lyft is now a loan shark sucking the equity out of your car for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

DC charlotte said:


> Got a ride out from CLT to Spartanburg near Panthers training camp for 1 hr and 22 mins 70.26 miles
> And got paid for only $35.96
> I believed I'm not the first Lyft driver to get ROB by this way which Lyft has reduced the base rate to $0.45 instead of $0.825
> I would ask for if anyone of you who intend or like to join me to sit for a Stress Protest out from charlotte anytime I'll be happy to do that.
> Let's on our app and accept request and do not proceed to pick up passenger wait till they call us or cancel. We want a peaceful protest and let Lyft know how much $$ they have taken out from us. Anytime you can reply and reach out to me I'll be the first to do the Stress protest.


How much did the pax pay?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The only way it will change is if enough drivers stopped driving for them. 

You knew the rates were cut, why did you take this trip?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It's on you for going to Spartanburg for $0.33 per mile.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> $35.96 for a 70 mile trip? It's even worse than I thought.


Whoa! Somebody is bound to get hurt physically over this eventually.

What happens when a driver tells pax to pay up or else?

This is real life not a Silicon Valley fairy tale.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DC charlotte said:


> Got a ride out from CLT to Spartanburg near Panthers training camp for 1 hr and 22 mins 70.26 miles
> And got paid for only $35.96
> I believed I'm not the first Lyft driver to get ROB by this way which Lyft has reduced the base rate to $0.45 instead of $0.825
> I would ask for if anyone of you who intend or like to join me to sit for a Stress Protest out from charlotte anytime I'll be happy to do that.
> Let's on our app and accept request and do not proceed to pick up passenger wait till they call us or cancel. We want a peaceful protest and let Lyft know how much $$ they have taken out from us. Anytime you can reply and reach out to me I'll be the first to do the Stress protest.


You are the problem. You knew the rate was changing, you didn't bother to do the math, it seems like it takes a broom stick without lube before drivers realize they are being taken, if they even figure it out. And no, the answer is not to take only short rides, it's to STOP DRIVING LYFT PERIOD until they set rates back. If you don't uber will follow. Leave your app on, ignore pings, if you accidentally end up in a ppz, take the ride if it goes high. When you get to the pax turn them down if they are going more than 5 miles. That way Lyft will lose on these trips.

In 2 weeks I have ignored over 200 Lyft pings, taken 3 pings, Lyft lost $4 on 2 off then and the third one I refused due to distance and explained why I was unwilling to lose money due to the evils of Lyft. My acceptance rate is 1% and I'm proud to do anything I can to shove my shoe up their behind, what are you willing to do?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

You need to listen too your fellow drivers. Im guilty of it too. I've been taking Gryft trips but Im stopping. I'm gonna take em too shuffletown if anything...


----------



## UberMpls (Mar 6, 2017)

DO NOT take trips that says 45+ minutes. This is where Lyft really screws you. Rumor has it Lyft is going to remove the 45+ minute notification. People are refusing to give long rides. Especially the ones who gave one and found out how bad they were getting f'ed.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberMpls said:


> DO NOT take trips that says 45+ minutes. This is where Lyft really screws you. Rumor has it Lyft is going to remove the 45+ minute notification. People are refusing to give long rides. Especially the ones who gave one and found out how bad they were getting f'ed.


No trips, long or short, make sense at .33 per mile. Even at .61 per mile, the trips with long pickups were not profitable. Now all trips are unprofitable. Lyft is useless now.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberMpls said:


> DO NOT take trips that says 45+ minutes. This is where Lyft really screws you. Rumor has it Lyft is going to remove the 45+ minute notification. People are refusing to give long rides. Especially the ones who gave one and found out how bad they were getting f'ed.


Thanks but you are missing the point. Don't do Lyft period. Either stay off line or join me in guming up the works by ignoring pings making riders wait longer.

Shuffle is ok but you do a few and they will deactivate you. 200 unaccepted pings and active still!


----------



## DC charlotte (Aug 23, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> $35.96 for a 70 mile trip? It's even worse than I thought.


Yup th


Uberisfuninlv said:


> Just don't accept anymore Lyft trips with lots of highway miles like that. Tell passengers the truth, they cut our pay dramatically and longer trips like that aren't worth it for us.


I got a trip out from clt to Ford Bra


Atom guy said:


> Good idea. I would never have done that before, but when these rates come to my market, I'd definitely have to straight up tell a passenger that and then cancel. I'd suggest they request a ride on Uber and I'd wait there to try and get it.


Good for you if Uber rate stay the same, but, my point is to let Lyf


mbd said:


> How much did the pax pay?


$57.87


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Thanks but you are missing the point. Don't do Lyft period. Either stay off line or join me in guming up the works by ignoring pings making riders wait longer.
> 
> Shuffle is ok but you do a few and they will deactivate you. 200 unaccepted pings and active still!


I'm on 1800 unaccepeted pings and no threats. My goal is 500k


----------



## DC charlotte (Aug 23, 2019)

UberMpls said:


> DO NOT take trips that says 45+ minutes. This is where Lyft really screws you. Rumor has it Lyft is going to remove the 45+ minute notification. People are refusing to give long rides. Especially the ones who gave one and found out how bad they were getting f'ed.


I did not see any long trip notification given to accept trip, I git a trip out from CLT on Thursday until I swipe accept and see trip it said 2 hrs 57 mins out to Ford Bragg 
I drive him out to Hampton Inn ask him to request again and drop him there


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

You can still see where they are going after you click arrive. If you don’t like it, cancel the ride. You basically broke even and didn’t make any money on that ride, according to the almighty IRS


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

How much did the passenger pay?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> No trips, long or short, make sense at .33 per mile. Even at .61 per mile, the trips with long pickups were not profitable. Now all trips are unprofitable. Lyft is useless now.


.Driving for .25 less than standard irs deduction is lunacy


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Actually the only profitable trips are where you drive 5 miles or less total. Basically any minimum fares.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

DC charlotte said:


> I did not see any long trip notification given to accept trip, I git a trip out from CLT on Thursday until I swipe accept and see trip it said 2 hrs 57 mins out to Ford Bragg
> I drive him out to Hampton Inn ask him to request again and drop him there


STOP DRIVING you are losing money! If your original post and those earnings didn't hit you in the face like a pile of bricks I'm not sure you can be saved. As mentioned the IRS deduction is 58 cents, so how can 33 cents per mile be justified?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

DC charlotte said:


> Got a ride out from CLT to Spartanburg near Panthers training camp for 1 hr and 22 mins 70.26 miles
> And got paid for only $35.96
> I believed I'm not the first Lyft driver to get ROB by this way which Lyft has reduced the base rate to $0.45 instead of $0.825
> I would ask for if anyone of you who intend or like to join me to sit for a Stress Protest out from charlotte anytime I'll be happy to do that.
> Let's on our app and accept request and do not proceed to pick up passenger wait till they call us or cancel. We want a peaceful protest and let Lyft know how much $$ they have taken out from us. Anytime you can reply and reach out to me I'll be the first to do the Stress protest.


----------



## DC charlotte (Aug 23, 2019)

JLaw1719 said:


> How much did the passenger pay?


$58



mbd said:


> How much did the pax pay?


$35.96


----------



## DC charlotte (Aug 23, 2019)

mbd said:


> How much did the pax pay?


$57.87



DC charlotte said:


> $58
> 
> 
> $57.87





JLaw1719 said:


> How much did the passenger pay?


$57.87


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I cannot understand why there would be any experienced driver who would drive for those rates. It's at the point where you are getting raped by Lyft giving rides for them.

You are losing .25 / mile!!! Your time is being valued at $9/hr and thats at 100% utilization rate!!! Too ridiculous to even consider. Forget earning a living that isn't even worth the effort as supplemental income. You are paying them in the form of all your equity in your car being sucked away from you and given to them. SMH


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DC charlotte said:


> $57.87
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go by your local Lyft Hub and take them breakfast





































These rates will make someone drive their Express Drive rental through the front door and go postal at a Lyft Hub. Only problem is at these rates who can afford ammo?


----------



## Drakkor (Aug 8, 2016)

DC charlotte said:


> Got a ride out from CLT to Spartanburg near Panthers training camp for 1 hr and 22 mins 70.26 miles
> And got paid for only $35.96
> I believed I'm not the first Lyft driver to get ROB by this way which Lyft has reduced the base rate to $0.45 instead of $0.825
> I would ask for if anyone of you who intend or like to join me to sit for a Stress Protest out from charlotte anytime I'll be happy to do that.
> Let's on our app and accept request and do not proceed to pick up passenger wait till they call us or cancel. We want a peaceful protest and let Lyft know how much $$ they have taken out from us. Anytime you can reply and reach out to me I'll be the first to do the Stress protest.


I appreciate you taking the long rides on lyft so I don't have to.

Thank you for doing your part for the community.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Drakkor said:


> I appreciate you taking the long rides *ANY* on lyft so I don't have to.
> 
> Thank you for doing part for the community.


FIFY


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

New2This said:


> Go by your local Lyft Hub and take them breakfast
> 
> View attachment 349765
> 
> ...


After all these years the term "Going Postal" is going to be replaced by "Going all Lyft on them"!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> After all these years the term "Going Postal" is going to be replaced by "Going all Lyft on them"!


I'm only half joking that a mass shooting will be a pissed off Lyft Express Drive rental driver like OP of this thread.

When you have Somali warlords driving for you, don't piss them off.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I hope they gave a cash tip for that 70 mile run.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm in Raleigh and I still see 6 or 8 ants in the downtown area. That means they are no more than 4 minutes and 2 miles from a pickup so they are looking at 30 cents a mile and 14 cents a minute or $3.00 every 20 minutes or so which you then have to take expenses out of. I am doing my best to get drivers to rebel and educate pax but it's an uphill battle trying to fix stupid.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm in Raleigh and I still see 6 or 8 ants in the downtown area. That means they are no more than 4 minutes and 2 miles from a pickup so they are looking at 30 cents a mile and 14 cents a minute or $3.00 every 20 minutes or so which you then have to take expenses out of. I am doing my best to get drivers to rebel and educate pax but it's an uphill battle trying to fix stupid.


It's probably useless trying to educate them. Probably best to get out of rideshare forever. It just get's worse and worse.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

June132017 said:


> It's probably useless trying to educate them. Probably best to get out of rideshare forever. It just get's worse and worse.


You are probably right but I can't help but fight the good fight. I barely drive anymore, average 4 or 5 hours a week now instead of 20 or so but uber and Lyft just piss me off. I take pleasure out of hurting their business, I've sued uber and am waiting for settlement to be approved and will do my best to help lyft lose a little more money. I'd just little to see things be a little better and less exploitative for the folks in my community.


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

DC charlotte said:


> Got a ride out from CLT to Spartanburg near Panthers training camp for 1 hr and 22 mins 70.26 miles
> And got paid for only $35.96
> I believed I'm not the first Lyft driver to get ROB by this way which Lyft has reduced the base rate to $0.45 instead of $0.825
> I would ask for if anyone of you who intend or like to join me to sit for a Stress Protest out from charlotte anytime I'll be happy to do that.
> Let's on our app and accept request and do not proceed to pick up passenger wait till they call us or cancel. We want a peaceful protest and let Lyft know how much $$ they have taken out from us. Anytime you can reply and reach out to me I'll be the first to do the Stress protest.


Dang it. Them rates are low. Hopefully something can be done about that. My rate card is $1.095 Per Mile and $0.495 per min. I do a little better on Lyft Xl at $1.5825 per Mile and $0.5175 per min. And I still feel it is too less. As we well know, this driving gig is so expensive.


----------



## DC charlotte (Aug 23, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> You can still see where they are going after you click arrive. If you don't like it, cancel the ride. You basically broke even and didn't make any money on that ride, according to the almighty IRS


I know that we can see where they are going with that said I'm at the CLT airport,
Last week there was a ride out from CLT and it was for 2 hrs 47 mins after I picked him up then I drove him out to Hampton drop him there and ask him to request another Lyft to send him up to Ford Bragg


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

How much did Lyft keep?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I work CLT. I keep Lyft activated til I'm 1-5 in the Uber queue then put Lyft in sleep mode.
$20 to Monroe is an embarrassing admission. After that I don't wish to keep Lyft active at CLT.
And just for the record, Statesville Rd to Spartanburg runs $190 in a real cab...so it's $170 from CLT.
I know because I owned a cab up until last month.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> How much did Lyft keep?


Sorry I see this has been answered already.


----------



## DC charlotte (Aug 23, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> How much did Lyft keep?


$57.87


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DC charlotte said:


> $57.87


That was how much Lyft received or Lyft charged the rider?


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

DC charlotte said:


> Got a ride out from CLT to Spartanburg near Panthers training camp for 1 hr and 22 mins 70.26 miles
> And got paid for only $35.96
> I believed I'm not the first Lyft driver to get ROB by this way which Lyft has reduced the base rate to $0.45 instead of $0.825
> I would ask for if anyone of you who intend or like to join me to sit for a Stress Protest out from charlotte anytime I'll be happy to do that.
> Let's on our app and accept request and do not proceed to pick up passenger wait till they call us or cancel. We want a peaceful protest and let Lyft know how much $$ they have taken out from us. Anytime you can reply and reach out to me I'll be the first to do the Stress protest.


$35 for a 70 mile run........ that's like slavery isn't it ? Anyone else agree ?


----------



## DC charlotte (Aug 23, 2019)

New2This said:


> That was how much Lyft received or Lyft charged the rider?


Rider was charged $57.87


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If you are on the 30-40 cents/mile rate and you see a logn trip you need to cancel it. If you have to, explain it to the passenger. Asking someone to go 100 miles for $30 isn't reasonable.

If they do remove the 45+ notification don't be afraid to cancel anyone. Don't be bullied into it.

Even better just turn off Lyft entirely and do other services. You aren't ever going to be able to make money at such low mileage rates. You are like the hamster running in the wheel. You will always be running but never actually getting anywhere. It is OUTRAGEOUS that Lyft even attempted this.


----------



## DC charlotte (Aug 23, 2019)

That’s what I’m planing to do accept every request and do not proceed let the rider wait


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> The only way it will change is if enough drivers stopped driving for them.
> 
> You knew the rates were cut, why did you take this trip?


Stop driving for lyft period! Do the math guys, If you're a lyft driver don't accept any more rides or just delete the app.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

That is homicide OP


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> $35.96 for a 70 mile trip? It's even worse than I thought.


I was talking with a friend who drives in a market not hit yet, mine hasn't been hit either.....we figured out, best case scenario some drivers would make $.05-.10 per mile.

So 100 miles = $5-10 net profit.

Laughable.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are the problem. You knew the rate was changing, you didn't bother to do the math, it seems like it takes a broom stick without lube before drivers realize they are being taken, if they even figure it out. And no, the answer is not to take only short rides, it's to STOP DRIVING LYFT PERIOD until they set rates back. If you don't uber will follow. Leave your app on, ignore pings, if you accidentally end up in a ppz, take the ride if it goes high. When you get to the pax turn them down if they are going more than 5 miles. That way Lyft will lose on these trips.
> 
> In 2 weeks I have ignored over 200 Lyft pings, taken 3 pings, Lyft lost $4 on 2 off then and the third one I refused due to distance and explained why I was unwilling to lose money due to the evils of Lyft. My acceptance rate is 1% and I'm proud to do anything I can to shove my shoe up their behind, what are you willing to do?


Bingo! The only way to disrupt these app gigs is to hit them where it hurts and that's in the pockets, Lyft new rates is here so send a message and stop driving or Uber will definitely follow behind lyft and cut rates.



Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm in Raleigh and I still see 6 or 8 ants in the downtown area. That means they are no more than 4 minutes and 2 miles from a pickup so they are looking at 30 cents a mile and 14 cents a minute or $3.00 every 20 minutes or so which you then have to take expenses out of. I am doing my best to get drivers to rebel and educate pax but it's an uphill battle trying to fix stupid.


You can't fix stupid, The rates in my market haven't decreased as low as .30 a mile but they're low... Drivers definitely need to be educated.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Uberdriver914 said:


> $35 for a 70 mile run........ that's like slavery isn't it ? Anyone else agree ?


Right now, it's not quite slavery. You could have cancelled.

You just didn't do the math up front.

You coulda just said I really needed the cash but making us drive for this price is messed up.

Ida gave you a thumbs up!

For instance , from SF to Paulo Alto, Mountain View, Sunnyvale are all about 40 miles.

I know that ride is chump change w no good surge multiplier amount that will yield only $40 or less.

I cancel. It will take 45 mins going w no ride back even to the airport.

Jus sayin.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Seems to be bringing boost back in my market. not at the airport tho.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Just don't accept anymore Lyft trips with lots of highway miles like that. Tell passengers the truth, they cut our pay dramatically and longer trips like that aren't worth it for us.


It doesn't matter if it's long or short anymore. They all suck now. Lyft has ruined people's lives with their stupidity.

Are they trying to go bankrupt or are they genuinely this stupid?


----------

